# Graffiti For Carolyn!!



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 29, 2005)

If anyone else wants one just tell me colors and what you want it to say and if u want a flame effect or a melting effect!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool.

Can you do one for SweetPea. Do it in hot pink or dark purple.


----------



## Zee (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool !!!

Could you do one for my girls ??? PLEASE

You can choose the colours


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Cool.
> 
> Can you do one for SweetPea. Do it in hot pink or dark purple.




I can do one better...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Cool !!!
> 
> Could you do one for my girls ??? PLEASE
> 
> You can choose the colours




If I forgot or spelled wrong just let me know and Ill do it again!!


----------



## Pangster (Jul 30, 2005)

Thats really cool! Could you do one for my Honey please??


----------



## Zee (Jul 30, 2005)

Thank you !!!! They are great !!!!

:bouquet: :star:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*Pangster wrote: *


> Thats really cool! Could you do one for my Honey please??


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 30, 2005)

Would you please do one for Devon and one for Amber? You can pick whatever colors you like.


----------



## Malo (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh those are cool!
Can you do one for Whisper? 
Maybe white fading to light blue?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 30, 2005)

ILMBs, 

You are so...The Best!

Just when I think I know all of your artistic abilities, you presentsomething else. Now you can play with graphics on the computer as well?

Good job, Honey! :highfive:

I love them! Thank you for always thinking of me.

:hug:

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, they're great. Please could you do one for Russel and one for roxy. Thanks so much!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jul 30, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Cool.
> ...


SweetPea says she loves it. Oops she wanted to type. 

I am gonna have my mommie print that out for me when she gets morecolor ink. Isnt that cool or what. I am gonna show them off by hangingit on my pen. So when we get more buns meaning Lionheads and flemmies Ican tell them who's the boss.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote:*


> Would you please do one for Devon and one for Amber? You canpick whatever colors you like.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*Malo wrote: *


> Oh those are cool!
> Can you do one for Whisper?
> Maybe white fading to light blue?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> Wow, they're great. Please could you do one for Russel andone for roxy. Thanks so much!


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 30, 2005)

Wow, Thanks! I love your color choices!

My sister saw Amber's and loved it but wanted to know if you could do another for Amber in the same colors as Roxy's name.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Wow, Thanks! I love your color choices!
> 
> My sister saw Amber's and loved it but wanted to know if you could do another for Amber in the same colors as Roxy's name.


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks!

I think your work is absolutely wonderful! May I use these images on mywebsite? If so, how can I credit you for these creations?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 30, 2005)

*bunnydude wrote: *


> Thanks!
> 
> I think your work is absolutely wonderful! May I use these images on mywebsite? If so, how can I credit you for these creations?




Sure you can!! And just put something like... Created by Danielle


----------



## Anneliese (Jul 31, 2005)

Wow, they're really cool! If your still doing them, can i have one sayingPrince SJ

Thanks


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Jul 31, 2005)

*BunBuns wrote:*


> Wow, they're really cool! If your still doing them, can ihave one sayingPrince SJ
> 
> Thanks




This one is a little big... just click on the link attachment


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Jul 31, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *RusselandRoxy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Wow,they're great. Please could you do one for Russel and one for roxy.Thanks so much!



Wow they're great! Thanks so much. Would it be possible to get one donefor nibbles and one for Flop too. I would like to put them on theircages 
Thanks, Leanne


----------



## Pangster (Jul 31, 2005)

Thank you so much its so cool!

Honey said Thanks too!! She loves it!!


----------



## mini lop luva (Jul 31, 2005)

Lol well cool can u do it for mine Dot her name xxxxx thanx i luv ma buns if you could


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 1, 2005)

Oh, that is very cool!! I have to make some of those.

Jen


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for giving out the site RRJ, i enjoymaking them for people, and I am really good at it. Next time ask mebefore you do it okay?


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *RusselandRoxy wrote: *
> ...


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*mini lop luva wrote:*


> Lol well cool can u do it for mine Dother name xxxxx thanx i luv ma buns if you could


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*Fluffy wrote:*


> aww wow could ya do me sum plz me name is jane!lol but canya do sum for my bunnies as well plz if tht ok if not no probs dntworry!! thx ne ways!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*This really works!! Zee makes the avatarswith the bunny names and i make the graffiti with the bunny names!!(Cause i dont know all the bunny names i get them off the avatars!!)*


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

I Luv Mah Buns: How in the world you do those moving avatars. That is sooooooooo cool and cute.

It would be perfict for Jen (Cirrustwi) cause she now have 14 buns.


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi SweetPeas Mommie

The moving avatars are made by me.

:sunshine:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

I love them. They are so cool.


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

*Thank You !!!

SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> I love them. They are so cool.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> The moving avatars are made by me.
> 
> :sunshine:




What a great team we have here. Thanks for helping so many people out as well, Zee! :highfive:

Really love the graffiti as well, ILMBs! 

It's all very cool! 

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Zee wrote: *


> Hi SweetPeas Mommie
> 
> The moving avatars are made by me.
> 
> :sunshine:


HEY!!! WHERE'S MINE????? ALL I GOT IS A BLUE DOT. LOLOL



Any chance you could make me one? Just tell me what to do andI'll do it. If you charge, Carolyn offered. (Don'ttell her I said that. LOL). Thanks


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

As always Carolyn, it's a pleasure. I enjoy doing them.

If anyone wants a combination of the Graffiti and your photo, let us know, I'm sure ILMB will help out too.
*
Carolyn wrote: *


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The moving avatars are made by me.
> ...


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah could ya. I have pics in SweetPea's threadyou can use some of those along with SweetPea's graffiti that you madeon here. Thank you. I think SweetPeasdaddy would like one too with adifferent color graffiti. Hey if you make a new SweetPea's graffitiname can you do one in red with dark purple flame and blood. Thanks.


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

SweetPeasDaddy, Trust Carolyn !!! LOL

I do it out of please. I will have a look at your thread and come up with some for you and SPM
*
SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *Zee wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Hi SweetPeasMommie
> ...


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

It's _very_ sweet, kind, and generousof you to volunteer your time, Zee and ILMBs.



-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It's_very_ sweet, kind, and generousof you to volunteer yourtime, Zee and ILMBs.
> 
> 
> 
> -Carolyn


Hi Carolyn, I guess I should clarify. My head wasswimming with about a million different things when I was reading thisthread. I didn't know there was so many people that did allthis stuff. If I went over your head I apologize. Ididn't mean to offend anyone. I have ADD really bad and itaffects a lot of what I do and say and read. I have to read apost about 6 or 7 times to finally understand a glimpse of what someoneis saying. So if I aska question that seems really weird orodd, just understand it is my ADD working overtime again. Allthat being said, who alld oes the avatars??? LOLand it really doesn't matter to me who does it. Whoever wouldreally like to do it is fine with me. I like everyone on thissite and I don't want to offend anyone or step on any toes so I'llleave it up to you. I appreciate you all and I am thankfulfor the outstanding support and help on this site. Carolyn,you are an awesome admin and you have a creative, understanding,patient, energetic and extremely knowledgeable people here.God bless you all and thank you all.



D.J.


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

You didn't do anything wrong at all, SPD. Just wanted to let them know that there was no rush. 

Sorry! Didn't mean to worry you. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

MY BAD!! LOL I love you allyou know that right. I'm kinda emotional today. Idunno why. You're all so good to me. I think I amhyper. I don't know. I need to figure out why I amso emotional. I just want to give everyone a hug and cry ontheir shoulders for no reason at all. 



Ok that was emvarrasing. LOL


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

And we love you and your bridge, SPD. :hug:

It's okay to be emotional. It shows you're a 'deep diver'rather than just skim the surface. You'll learn more anddiscover a lot more beauty that way.

-Carolyn


----------



## onnie (Aug 1, 2005)

No problem i know how you feel'my problems a bitdifferent than yours'i suffer with depression and anxiety and at timesit makes me hyper to.I'm going through a bad stage at the moment.:hug:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*onnie wrote: *


> Noproblem i know how you feel'my problems a bit different than yours'isuffer with depression and anxiety and at times it makes me hyperto.I'm going through a bad stage at the moment.:hug:


you and me are in the same boat. I will pray foryou. I don't need to know details, just know that you areblanketed in prayer. I have been depressed and anxious latelyas well. there has been so much going on that I am at abreaking point . I am well past stressed out and it has takenits toll on me physically. God Bless and always remember tokeep looking up.


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

oh yeah i almost forgot





:kiss::hug:

:kiss::hug:

:kiss::hug:

:kiss::hug:


----------



## onnie (Aug 1, 2005)

Your very sweet'to you too :kiss:Sorry Carolinei bet you did'nt expect to have a problem topic on your lovely rabbitforum:embarrassed:


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

*ONNIE - :kiss::bouquet::hug::hug::hug:

onnie wrote: *


> Your very sweet'to you too:kiss:Sorry Caroline i bet you did'nt expect to have a problem topic onyour lovely rabbit forum:embarrassed:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*onnie wrote:*


> :kiss:Sorry Caroline i bet you did'nt expect to have aproblem topic on your lovely rabbit forum:embarrassed:


I hope it wasn't me. If it was, I'm sorry


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 1, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *RusselandRoxy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*
> ...



wow these really are great. I did actually try making one, but you'reso much better at it. i really love the colours you used for Flop too.
:bouquet: Thanks so much,
Leanne


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

I HAVE NO GRAFFITI TO MAKE!!! Anyone wanna giveme something to do? Just finished D.J.'s purple and red "SweetPea"anyone else want one? I am having so much fun doing this!!


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 1, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> I HAVE NO GRAFFITI TO MAKE!!! Anyone wanna give me somethingto do? Just finished D.J.'s purple and red "SweetPea" anyone else wantone? I am having so much fun doing this!!


You could do one for my name if ya want 
Leanne


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

hey thanks a million. It turned outgreat. I love it. I appreciate that. Youguys are awesome.


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*RusselandRoxy wrote:*


> *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I HAVENO GRAFFITI TO MAKE!!! Anyone wanna give me something to do? Justfinished D.J.'s purple and red "SweetPea" anyone else want one? I amhaving so much fun doing this!!
> ...


----------



## RusselandRoxy (Aug 1, 2005)

*I LuV MaH BuNs wrote:*


> *RusselandRoxy wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *
> ...



I love the colours:rose:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Make a couple in different colors for SweetPea and my name Angel.

Also once we get our situation squared away and be able to have ahouseso we can start our own rabbitry as well. Can ya do onein Isaac's Havens Rabbitry. lol You are the best hugs for ya:hug:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> lol You are the best hugs for ya:hug:


hey you get more hugs than me from angel?!?!? NOT FAIR!!!:X


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 1, 2005)

*onnie wrote:*


> Your very sweet'to you too :kiss:Sorry Caroline i bet youdid'nt expect to have a problem topic on your lovely rabbitforum:embarrassed:




Not a problem at all, Dear Heart!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Make a couple in different colors for SweetPea and my name Angel.
> 
> Also once we get our situation squared away and be able to have ahouseso we can start our own rabbitry as well. Can ya do onein Isaac's Havens Rabbitry. lol You are the best hugs for ya:hug:




IsaacsHavensRabbitry is way to long to do one, ican do three different ones and try to match the colors or i can dothree different onces and do different colors!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasDaddy wrote:*


> *SweetPeasMommie wrote:*
> 
> 
> > lol You are the best hugs for ya:hug:
> ...


Oh here :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::kiss::kiss:


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Make a couple in different colors for SweetPea and my name Angel.
> 
> Also once we get our situation squared away and be able to have ahouseso we can start our own rabbitry as well. Can ya do onein Isaac's Havens Rabbitry. lol You are the best hugs forya:hug:










































And I am very proud of this one.... and if you cant see in the blood there is a star!!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

This one is for Zee!!


----------



## Zee (Aug 1, 2005)

*I LOVE IT !!!!!

I LuV MaH BuNs wrote: *


> This one is for Zee!!


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

i love the stars, they rock. you gottalent. love the isaacs haven stuff too. and all the sweetpeas. i love em love em love em


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank you :hug:


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

eeewwwwwww now youre gettin all mushy:nonono::disgust:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

lol shut up. It is not from me it is from SweetPea


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

you didnt say that


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry daddy


----------



## MeatHeadsDaddy (Aug 1, 2005)

better be, you hurt my feelings


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Danielle,

Can you please use *Pebbles* name to make a Graffiti. Iwas thinking along the lines of light blue to pink, somethingthat is light and bright. Thank-you in advance.

Rainbows!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Hi Danielle,
> 
> Can you please use *Pebbles* name to make a Graffiti. Iwas thinking along the lines of light blue to pink, somethingthat is light and bright. Thank-you in advance.
> 
> Rainbows!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 1, 2005)

Thank-you!:bouquet:

That was very fast. Rainbows!


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

No problem, nothing else to do at 6:58 AM


----------



## I LuV MaH BuNs (Aug 3, 2005)

This one is for Tiny!!


----------

